# trout rod for the surf



## troehrs (Oct 2, 2007)

getting a new trout rod for the surf. was wondering what all do you guys use? i would prefer around a 7ft cause that what my dad has and i love it. also a reel


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

*Trout rod*

St Croix 7 ft inshore legend1\4 to 3\4 oz. Best trout rod I have ever used. I don't think there is a better trout rod on the planet. About 325 dollars for the factory built. I also like the 7 ft IMX Loomis. If cost is not a concern these are two very good rods. Bottom line any light 6.5 to 7 ft rod will work. I use the St Croix for mirrolures and the Loomis for grubs. Small Daiwa SS is the reel I use. 2 lb diameter braid with about 12 in of clear leader.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

I like any Diawa 2500 series reel. The new Expior (sp) looks like a good one to look at. 

Not sure about a 7 ft rod but anything in the 6 1/2 ft rande works for me.I have a Diawa heartland and a fenwick that i like alot. Both are light enough to cast light weight lures.


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

What blank is that surf rat....ive been browsing some of the St Croix blanks and cant decide...Thats the target weight I want to get though


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Check this link it may answer your questoin

http://www.stcroixrods.com/rods/default2.asp?rodname=72&section=saltend1\4 to 3\4 oz.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Surfrat.. I own the loomis you mentioned,and would not trade it any faster than I would the 1448 I own...


----------



## troehrs (Oct 2, 2007)

I have to not use braid because of the trouts mouth how the hook can rip very easily beacuse braid has no stretch. I have to stick to mono on the trout but thats just what ive heard.


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Ive caught crappies on braid...dont let that pull the hook out fool you. If the hook pulls, its ur fault otherwise


----------



## Rockfish1 (Apr 8, 2005)

troehrs said:


> I have to not use braid because of the trouts mouth how the hook can rip very easily beacuse braid has no stretch. I have to stick to mono on the trout but thats just what ive heard.


with braid you just lift the tip to set the hook, no need for violent hook sets...


----------



## CGSurfCaster (Dec 27, 2006)

I have two I really like.

You can try the Shimano Clarus. Mine is 8'6". Reasonably priced and a nice stick.

I also have a St. Croix Avid that is 8'6" also that is sweet.

I agree with the comment about Daiwa 2500 size reel being nice.

:fishing:


----------



## Wilber (May 20, 2003)

Hands down my favorite Trout rod I have ever owned is the Team Daiwa S Multi-length Interline I have now. The model No. is 733MLFS-MIB.

Yes it is a telescoping rod which I normally don't like, but they got it right on this thing. It goes from 6'3" to 7'6" simplybut pulling the rod section out of the handle, easier to see than explain.

I use the short length for fishing the drop and the longer setup for Trout fishing. In long mode it will cast a half oz and grub awesome. I have caught up to 28inch Puppies on it so it has the backbone.


----------



## Conrad (Feb 23, 2007)

*Tica*

I've got a 7' Tica TC2, which has quickly become one my favorite rods for EVERYTHING. I've got it currently equiped with an old Quantum Energy reel that's been with me through thick and thin, but's about on it's last leg and will get swapped out for an Okuma AL30.

I went with the light action and never use anything over 6# test, and I've caught trout, flounder, bluefish, pups over 20", and basically anything inshore you can shake a stick at on it with no problems what-so-ever (including a hook up with 75-100lb atomic flounder). And at $60, you can't go wrong! Tons of back bone and talk about SENSITIVE, you can feel a fish pick up on a slack like, and that's not even kidding.

The only thing I've had to get used to, its that the entire corking on the handling is behind the reel, which give you a pretty long hand. It works really well for fish finder rigs, jigs, and spoons. The handle gets in the way a little when you're working topwater, but I don't use that much topwater, so it's not that much of a drawback too me.

Overall, one of the best rods in my arsenal right now.


----------



## troehrs (Oct 2, 2007)

Looking at one of the small penn spinfishers. I am going to wait until i go to hatteras in thanksgiving to get the rod. Since they have a little more selection.


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

the bps enticer rod( even though it is designed for freshwater) work great for cast lures heavier than 1/2 ounce. it has very fast action and cast very far. it is too stiff to be used for lures less than 1/2 ounce though.


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

7 foot lami 702 ul 1/8 to 1/2 oz.. Mirro lure rod 102 lami custom UL 1/8 to 5/8 14 inch to back of reel seet as opposed to a 10 inch or less trout rod reel seat..TD SOL 2500 loaded with 8# 1# PP line.. fun fun fun.. JAM


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

CGSurfCaster said:


> I have two I really like.
> 
> You can try the Shimano Clarus. Mine is 8'6". Reasonably priced and a nice stick.
> 
> ...


I like the Claurs, which I own. 

But that 8'6" Avid salmon/steelhead rod looks sweet.


----------



## troehrs (Oct 2, 2007)

Jam you work at red drum right? Thats where im going to be getting my rod from thanksgiving. About much do rods cost there?


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

i bought a 8'6 lami the other week...god i love that thing. throws a mirro like its not even funny.

forget the numbers ill check em later. its sorta like some of the fenwick salmon rods, but with a much more parabolic action, and not a limp whippy noodle action.


Jesse


----------



## Puppy Mullet (Dec 5, 2003)

The 7' 844 loomis.... 
It throws a mirrorlure without it tumbling in the air. How many other rods can claim that?
Also parabolic and can whip a 20lb. drum.
I think this is the rod Drumdumb speaks of and has been the rod of choice of serious trout fisherman for MANY a year.
I even put titanium guides on mine and like DD also said there are some rods you would never ever part with...


----------



## Puppy Mullet (Dec 5, 2003)

I have 4 Lexus rods (they still call them that?) and a couple "Symetry" reels. 
This cat here has caught a fish or 2 and this is what he hands you when its time to smoke some drag on 8lb. Suffix. 
Rod an reel bout a $100 bucks...






http://fishovertime.com/index.php


----------



## Puppy Mullet (Dec 5, 2003)

Dad gone DD, I made that last post before I looked in the photo gallery. You all over that thang.. Nice Permit BTW..


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

The G-loomis feels very nice. I help Custer's at the WRI tourney last year. It light as a feather. I bet you can use that for hours without feeling anything.


----------



## Puppy Mullet (Dec 5, 2003)

CrawFish said:


> The G-loomis feels very nice. I help Custer's at the WRI tourney last year. It light as a feather. I bet you can use that for hours without feeling anything.


Yeah.. unless you are stupid an put heavy arse titanium guides on it.. 

The loomis likes braid the lexus are to stiff for it in the surf IMOP...


----------



## Puppy Mullet (Dec 5, 2003)

CrawFish said:


> The G-loomis feels very nice. I help Custer's at the WRI tourney last year. It light as a feather. I bet you can use that for hours without feeling anything.


Custer fishes all his rods for hours without feeling anything...


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Puppy Mullet said:


> Custer fishes all his rods for hours without feeling anything...


He's a different breed.  

Greg, you're not fishing this weekend?


----------



## tradervick (Nov 9, 2007)

*trout setup*

Bought custom 7ft rod from OBX two years ago with a small graphite Penn reel. Expensive but well worth it. I placed braided line on it last year and pulled in many nice trout and a 6 lb puppy drum. This year i'm trying fluoro 1.5 to 2 ft leader onto the braid. 

Tight lines.


----------



## Custer (Jun 14, 2001)

OUCH......

As for the guides....

A. They are not titanium.
b. Ever heard a not on any of my rods???
c. The 842 was built pure concept with the babyguides all the way...

as for me holding rods and never feelin anything...

bullchit, ya both know better....


----------



## Puppy Mullet (Dec 5, 2003)

Read it againn dummy I sad I built mine with Titanium.
You guys see what I put up with...



742.. you built the Lami? yes?


----------



## Custer (Jun 14, 2001)

Bullchit.

I built the P844 with #10,s because I knew I would be using bite leaders on it... I built the P842 with concept for catching them baby sized fish, ya'll call beeg....

And as for being a dummy...I resemble that remark....


----------



## Puppy Mullet (Dec 5, 2003)

And a fine job ya did too... We both still learnin and hope we never stop...
You fishin striper tourney?

You built Lami's not Loomis right?
I ment to say 84"7 not 74"7


----------



## Custer (Jun 14, 2001)

Puppy Mullet said:


> And a fine job ya did too... We both still learnin and hope we never stop...
> You fishin striper tourney?
> 
> You built Lami's not Loomis right?
> I ment to say 84"7 not 74"7



844 is lami, and according to you and Don, it is slightly stiffer than the loomis.

The 842 is loomis, and I absolutely love it...

as for the tourney, I will have bait in the water. If's it's like last year, you could charitibly call that fishing... I call it gettin your ass blown off the beach...but fun was had by all....


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Custer said:


> 844 is lami, and according to you and Don, it is slightly stiffer than the loomis.
> 
> The 842 is loomis, and I absolutely love it...
> 
> as for the tourney, I will have bait in the water. If's it's like last year, you could charitibly call that fishing... I call it gettin your ass blown off the beach...but fun was had by all....


Looking forward to seeing ya at th tourney, ya need to let me check out these trout rods ya talking about, I aint gone custom on trout rods yet...


----------



## dawgfsh (Mar 1, 2005)

the 7' G Loomis P 844 gl2 is the best blank I have found for trout, flounder and pups.

Book calls it fast action, but it is really moderate and parabolic. 

same rod puppymullet and DD are talking about


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

dawgfsh said:


> the 7' G Loomis P 844 gl2 is the best blank I have found for trout, flounder and pups.


Have you tried this blank in GL3, IMX or GLX?


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

*Jeff*

Give me back my rod and watch this.


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

I just ordered a Loomis P844 IMX blank.

Mudhole had Fuji Alconites on sale today, too. 

Still wonderin' what type of seat and handle to put on it. I'm leanin' toward the St. Croix cork handle kit just to make it easy. 

Thanks for all the info guys.


----------



## Custer (Jun 14, 2001)

Newsjeff said:


> I just ordered a Loomis P844 IMX blank.
> 
> Mudhole had Fuji Alconites on sale today, too.
> 
> ...


Jeff, screw all dat. Wrap it with cork tape, cover that with shrink wrap.....rod'll be thin enough to "rock" in yer hand, Increase sensitivity 100%...

I did the 842 that way, and wish like hell I'da done the 844 the same...


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Custer said:


> Jeff, screw all dat. Wrap it with cork tape, cover that with shrink wrap.....rod'll be thin enough to "rock" in yer hand, Increase sensitivity 100%...
> 
> I did the 842 that way, and wish like hell I'da done the 844 the same...


Got it. 

Advise well taken. Thanks.

Two last questions.

Skeleton seat or DPSD?

And how far up did you put yer seat?


----------



## Puppy Mullet (Dec 5, 2003)

I have become a fan of slide rings over cork to mount smaller spin reels. I will often move the reel up and down depending on the weight of lure. You cant build one lighter.


----------



## Puppy Mullet (Dec 5, 2003)

Its called a Tennesse handle with graphite slip rings. You will need one fairly long on the 844 

Spend the money on a good tip top if you plan to crank braid, makes for smoother retrieves..


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

*Loomis vs St Croix*

I have a 7 ft Loomis IMX and a 7 ft St Croix Elite Legend. The St Croix is about 50 dollars more but it is a very nice rod. It has titanium guides and is lghter than the Loomis.I love the Loomis as well. Heck buy them both.


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Puppy Mullet said:


> I have become a fan of slide rings over cork to mount smaller spin reels. I will often move the reel up and down depending on the weight of lure. You cant build one lighter.


I always thought you needed to tape or zip-tie your reel to the rod with a Tennessee handle??

Slip rings allow you to mount the reel to the cork handle, huh? No chit. 

But I still don't understand how you adjust reel placement. How do you keep the slip rings from moving once you got yer reel where ya want it?

http://shop.mudhole.com/Shop-Our-Catalog/Graphite/Graphite-Slip-Ring


----------



## rheard514 (Feb 12, 2006)

I have been looking at the Key Largo rods but cant find information on what weights they throw. Has anybody seen or used these rods? I know they come with a life time warranty but not sure what type of blanks they use to build them.


----------



## dawgfsh (Mar 1, 2005)

I still think the loomis Gl2 is a softer more forgiving rod, and I wouldn't put sliders on a trout rod only on a smallie rod.

I also woud'nt do cork tape, I much prefer a regular cork handle about 13" from center of reel seat


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

*Gl2 vs Imx*

The gl2 is a softer blank. Under ideal conditions it is a good trout rod. Dosen't come close to the St Croix but a great blank. The Imx is a much better blank in nasty conditions. It will throw a 1/2 oz grub a lot farther than any soft blank against a stiff wind. Sometimes it is the difference in catching and not catching. If I could have only one trout rod( for grubs) it would be the Loomis because it has the ability to cast farther when you need to. A 7 ft Imx will outcast most 9 ft blanks in a stiff wind. I have fished them all and this is what I like. If there is a better trout rod on the market I would be first in line to get one. I am getting a c.t.s. 7 ft one peice carbon blank rated 3/8 to 3/4 to build as a trout rod.as far as handles the stock St Croix Legend is the best I've seen.


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Wheres the best place to get that loomis IMX blanks you guys speak of?


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

P844-IMX 7' 1 MEDIUM FAST 8-17lb 1/4-5/8oz 5.5 .483 $130.00 <---this one?? (from mudhole)


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

*Imx*

I think mine is rated 3/8 to 3/4 fast action med heavy. factory built 275 dollars.


----------



## Puppy Mullet (Dec 5, 2003)

You ask for the best and the answer was the Loomis GL2 844 
around $80. Got my blank from Cabelas. Its not like any other rod. There are many others like the IMX, but the GL2 stands alone.


----------



## Puppy Mullet (Dec 5, 2003)

Newsjeff said:


> I always thought you needed to tape or zip-tie your reel to the rod with a Tennessee handle??
> 
> Slip rings allow you to mount the reel to the cork handle, huh? No chit.
> 
> ...


You just push the rings together over the foot of the reel and they "choke" down on it. pull apart to move the reel. They make nice aluminum ones they say hold better, but I use the graphites from a yak in whitewater and dont fear losing a reel. If you find a sweet spot and wanna keep it, sand a flat spot on the handle and the foot will sit in it securely. Its way cool how much you can get out of a rod by moving the reel 1" especialy with light lures.
2ct.


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

*Gl2*

I have a gl2 Loomis 844 as well and like I said it won't cast like the IMX. To each his own but if I comment about a blank you can be sure I have fished with it. The gl2 is a Mirrolure blank in my opinion more than a grub blank. I think the St Croix Legend is the mother of all trout rods for mirrolures and also a great grub rod. the gl2 is heavier than the IMX and the GLX.


----------



## Reelturner (Dec 24, 2003)

*dawg, pup mullet, surf fish, treed, etc....*

All this talk about the trout rods......I can't stand it no more!!:fishing:

About a year...14 months ago, I bought the factory loomis, gl2, PR844s for $219.99 and before I did, I just couldn't decide. I'm sure it seemed with N**k at NH. The dilema of trying to make up my mind with the "other rod." The "other rod" was the factory St. Croix Tournament Walleye Series 7ft-6" Medium-Light, Fast Action, TWS76MLF Model. The specs are 1/8 - 3/8 oz. lure rating, 4-10# line, SC IV graphite, cobalt blue blank. Price was a bit more than the loomis at around $230. The St Croix had Croix's, ART Technology and the IPC Poly Curve Technology. Whatever thats worth.


Anyway, I held both rods, side by side, put my reel that I trout fished on both of them, went out back tied on a 1/4 & 3/8oz lead head with 4" curly tail, threw it, flexed them. Heck as you all can just about tell from reading this except from being there in person yourself I guess I did everything I could think of. And to myself from all the comparing and czzhit from everything but going to bed with them did everything that I could think of to make my mind up. Oh yes, I compared the weight of the rods too...the st croix's was lighter than the loomis was. 

I bought the loomis, gl2 and was given the golden opportunity "and if I would like to exchange it then that is a possibility", provided I have the rod back in pristine condition when I return it and soon. 

Couple of things I noticed while using it. I had to really adjust my casting style since it is a parabolic blank and slow down my "whip" when bringing the rod over and two, I didn't care for the way the loomis felt in my hand. I mean if you look at it the handle is tapered smaller toward the tip of the rod and I kept wondering if it would want to slip out of my hand, whereas the TWS croix rod's handle was sanded down in a different contour. The TWS croix tip was really small compared to the tip top of the gl2. Distance wise I thought that the st croixTWS would hold its own throwing a jig against the loomis, but the loomis would cast a 1/2oz mirro a little farther than the st croix TWS would. I still wasn't satisfied as much as I wanted to and took the loomis back and exchanged it for the st croix TWS.

So, with all that said I guess the best thing for me to do is to get me an loomis Pr844s blank to use for the mirros and 1/2 oz when needed and use the st croix TWS for throwing the smaller jigs. I think I would be in business with the loomis blank with the handle kit from croix. BTW, I use 10#PP and either 8-10# mono for line.

Don....you saw the croix rod I have when we did the casting in the yard. Member??? You said..."That sure is a small tip on that."

Any of you guys ever saw or fished the croix TWS rod I'm talking about??? Here is a link for it.

http://www.islanddiscounttackle.com...c?Screen=PROD&Product_Code=TWS76MLF&Category_



http://www.stcroixrods.com/blanks/default.asp?blank=35

http://www.stcroixrods.com/content.asp?id=67&section=builder 

What are your thoughts on the tws rod??

I think I would like the 844 blank with the croix handle. My rod has the HKS-5 handle.

Do you guys think I would benefit more with one of the #3, 4 or HKS-5 handles? If so, which one.

Who wants to give a newbie trouter a lesson??

Thatssssss enouuuugh.........errrrrrrr. I'm done.

Reelturner


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

surf rat said:


> I am getting a c.t.s. 7 ft one peice carbon blank rated 3/8 to 3/4 to build as a trout rod.as far as handles the stock St Croix Legend is the best I've seen.


David, how much does that CTS blank run? I was looking at the Fishsticks site, but you had to call them for prices on the CTS blanks.


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

*Cts*

Don't know yet but I will find out.


----------



## Custer (Jun 14, 2001)

The Lamiglas P-844, while nowhere near as popular as the Loomis, or ST Croix is stiffer than the loomis (I have plated with Dawg and PM's side by side with it)

I am not much of a grub fishermen (yet) but I do think it is hard to beat for tossin mirrors...

Also makes a helluva bass rod tossin unweighted worms in the cypress knees here in tha SE VA swamps....

Jeff, I like the thinner Blank. Don likes the thicker feel of the cork rings (or grip)...al personal preference...

13" is the same tho..

SEAYALLATTHEWRITOURNEY!!!


----------



## jro1465 (Dec 4, 2007)

7 foot medium light action All-Star select rod...only 59.99 at dicks and a Shimano stradic 2500 with some 8 - 15 pound power pro line depending on how heavy of cover your fishing. (jetty wall, inlet oyster beds etc.)


----------

